# Lowest DPI for printing?



## saulmr (Nov 28, 2005)

What's the lowest DPI you should use to get a decent 8x10 print on a standard inkjet printer with photo paper?


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 28, 2005)

I like to use 300 but some people never go that high.  I've heard 240 looks great in some situations.

It probably depends on a few things...quality of the file, printer, paper...etc.  Also, viewing distance.  If you print at 100 DPI, hang it on a wall and stand 10 feet away, it will probably look good.


----------



## Marctwo (Nov 28, 2005)

Photo quality is generally considered to be 240dpi or greater - 300dpi is the general standard adopted by most.


----------



## saulmr (Nov 29, 2005)

Thanks! I'm printing at 300 DPI and they look good on photo paper, but wanted to make sure.


----------



## ort (Dec 27, 2005)

Most printers do not conform to any hard fast rules such as 300 DPI. The printer can only print at the DPI's designed into the printer and this is dependant on droplet size, number of nozzles, overlay patterns and many other factors. The printers driver will automaaticly convert your print when you send it to it. I perfer not to let the printer decide for me and I size my prints to the printers DPI which I found buried on Epsons site. My r200 prints 8 x 10's well at 243 dpi yet if I print at 240 it will look grainy do to the drivers conversion. The r2400 will do good at 192, 220 and of course 300 DPI. What printer are you using?


----------



## sobi (Jan 6, 2006)

I actually do printing for a living... well sell it and do design work. We work with high end komori presses and usually do runs of 5000 sheets per run. I can tell you that the industry minimum is always 300dpi. On some home printers, you can get away with it, but your best bet is to always save with at least 300. It will almost always gaurantee a quality print no matter what medium you are printing on. Also, if you save at 300, you don't have to worry about future possible uses. If you save at lower resolutions, you risk the possibility of distortion/pixelation if you want to increase size. Just always keep in mind that saving in higher resolutions always gives you the freedom to increase the size of your print (with certain limitations) without loosing quality.


----------



## saulmr (Jan 10, 2006)

So far, 300DPI images look great on my EPSON cx4600. I've printed at 200 and 240 and things look good for everyday uses and album snapshots.

Got the best resolution modes for this printer?


----------

